# Equipment list



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm not a lot on the list yet, still assembling/designing the room...

Heavily modded Dynaco ST-70 (really just using the old iron and chassis)
Thiel MCS1s
Sony ES-55s
DIY Vifa sub
Panasonic PT-AE2000U
Denon AVR-320


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Time to update the list....
Oppo DVD
Sony 55ES x 3
Sony TA-220 
QSC 900
DSP-1124
Vifa DIY sub
Panasonic AE-3000U
Seymour AV 110" screen
Thiel MCS1s


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Added a PR-SC885P, CSS Trio12 and Dynaudio Contour 1.8 mkII.


----------



## anberg (Jan 5, 2011)

patchesj said:


> Added a PR-SC885P, CSS Trio12 and Dynaudio Contour 1.8 mkII.


Very excited. Just got a Krell EVO 707 (I've got a good source who can give a reasonable discount-- info available; nothing in it for me)

Have Thiel 3.7's for L and R, MCS-1 for Center, PowerPoints for SL, SR, SBL, SBR and Thiel SS-2 sub

Got a little crazy and went on Audiogon and bought five Krell monos ($13-14K, not bad considering) in part so I could use the Krell Cast system.

Biulding theatre now. Very excited and somewhat feeling guilty


----------

